# Truck with utility body



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Frank,

I have a sickness, If I won the lottery I would be thinking about tools to get and land to subdivide. Also, I worry that you are short on your 15k assesment


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

jhark123 said:


> Frank,
> 
> I have a sickness, If I won the lottery I would be thinking about tools to get and land to subdivide. Also, I worry that you are short on your 15k assesment


:laughing:

I typed 10k first then thought about it 2 seconds more and upped it. Your probably right.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mines enclosed but it is walkin height, at least for shorter guys. I would say enclosed would be better. I can slide in drywall and sheetgoods no problem and dont have to worry its going to rain and ruin them. I will also agree there is no turning back after a utility body.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

In addition to everything that has been said, nothing gives you more vehicle credibility than having a utility body truck. I've yet to see a hack with a truck like that.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

tedanderson said:


> In addition to everything that has been said, nothing gives you more vehicle credibility than having a utility body truck. I've yet to see a hack with a truck like that.


That's funny, I never thought about it like that. Its true thought, never seen a hack pull up with a utility body, I've seen a lot on jobs working out if the back if a car though.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I will never go back to a truck without a utility bed.

2002 F-350 5.4L V8, extended cab, 9' Royal utility








Squares, worm drive,cordless everything, hammers, bars, and bags up front. Sawzall, hand saws, corded drills/screw guns, Rotozip, levels (4', 2', torpedo), paint pole, Kreg kit, and scrapers in middle box. Back box is nailers with 2 Hitachi framers, Bostitch 15ga angle finish, Bostitch 18ga brad, Porter Cable 1/4" crown stapler, Grip Rite 23ga pin, Bostitch wide crown stapler, and 50' extra hose. Top lid is all various hand and pneumatic nails and drill/driver bits. 








Back box Colt router and bits, Milwaukee palm sander, Makita belt sander, Micro shop vac, usually DeWalt radio, sand paper, and tie down straps. Middle box is screws, pliers, miter clamps, just tons of little hand tools, Kreg screws, all finish nails/staples/pins, Hawk, trowel, 18" pool trowel, mag float, and just a ton of stuff in there. Front box is just everything liquid(glue etc) and everything having to do with paint. Top lid is clamps, tons of screws, and more finish nails. 








3500 Honda genny, DeWalt compressor, all drywall finish tools(in tote), 200' 1/4" hose, 12ga 50' extension, 12ga 100' extension, 10ga 50' extension, 4' ladder, little ladder, usually aluminum saw horse, and 8' level in back.









I love this truck.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

That is identical to the one i am looking at, it has a little over 200,000 miles and they want $2500.00


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I would be coming off a diesel, how does the 5.4 gas motor due pulling a trailer?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

My truck weighs 8k lbs. I am surprised everyday how well it does. You will never hear me say I couldn't use more power but I would probably say that regardless of the motor.

It pulls fine. We have lots of hills around here and of course your not going to win any speed records going up them but it still pulls fine. I try to stay in between 3.5k and 4k on the tach. I have pulled a couple of old Broncos and our Durango when it broke down on a heavy duty car hauler. I'm pretty sure I was over limit but it did it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

My 05 has a 5.4 and its a dog but thats fine. I have a heavy foot and it keeps me out of trouble. 

I always thought the utility box trucks had awkward storage for tools but Im starting think it has value. 
CrpntrFrk, is the bed still 4ft wide, and are those top lids common on the tool boxes? I never noticed them before.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Tom M said:


> My 05 has a 5.4 and its a dog but thats fine. I have a heavy foot and it keeps me out of trouble.
> 
> I always thought the utility box trucks had awkward storage for tools but Im starting think it has value.
> CrpntrFrk, is the bed still 4ft wide, and are those top lids common on the tool boxes? I never noticed them before.


The width is 49" so make sure you are straight on when sliding sheet goods in or your gonna feel it!:laughing:

The lids are more common than I thought. Most of the Royal beds have them I believe. I wanna say Harbors have them too. They are nice to have. They have plastic bins in them so you are able to take them out. 

Being mine is 9' bed I have more bins and the middle box is longer. I used to work out of a 8' utility bed and it was fine but I am surprised at what 1' extra of space makes.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Also I have mentioned in other threads that you need to pretty much forget about tool cases. I can't stand being on the job and longing for that tool(s) that you may only need for 2 minutes but it just happens to be at home.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I had my Ford van with a utility box painted black, looks sweet.

I think I paid 1500-2k for the paint job.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks good Rex.

I just sent in for a quote on one of those aluminum service bodies, I'm scared to know.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Since that photo I have changed the signs, as motor carrier are a bunch of B!tches and said they weren't big enough. Oh and they didn't like my cracked windshield and tinted windows.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

StreamlineGT said:


>


Show off. :jester:


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Just backing everyone up here.

I have had my 2004 F350 5.4 triton V8 utility truck since new!

It pulls my dump trailers full of roofing materails down the road just fine. Your not making very good time but it does the job. Another bonus is when and "IF" it breaks down you aren't stuck with repairing a diesel. 

Mine is nearing 200K and am scheduled to drive to California next month. Not a problem!:thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I imagine you guys already did but those of you with the 5.4L might want to check out my other thread on it.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/truck-smells-like-struck-match-128244/

I am still impressed with the amount of power it has lugging all that weight everyday.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Ford is known for their Torque and pulling capicity not the horsepower


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Well its not as nice as I was hoping after I got more pics.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

a couple more


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Make sense. Never seen a RR truck that didn't look like hell. That one actually looks decent for what those guys put it though. 

Not sure if I would go through with that deal. I can't imagine you not finding a better deal on Craigs.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been looking for others, most are around 7k. I have searched my state and all surrounding states.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Mud Master said:


> This has been my best purchase ever. When the van goes up I'll be replacing it with another of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you able to fit most everything in one of these? 

I have been thinking of getting something bigger then the E-250. The larger items i usually carry are compressor, miter and table saws,all sorts of guns, milk crates and all the other stuff most of us carry. I like to have everything we use often in the truck ready to go. Im not the load up every morning kind of guy. I would prefer to not have to go as big as a box truck (12' or 14') and one of theses enclosed ones seems nice.

Thoughts


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

If you don't need the open bed to dump stuff into, get the closed body like the plumbers and electricians and you'll have more space than you'll know what to do with... At least for a little while.

I saw a nice big one for sale somewhere around here, check the swap section.

D.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

@ SSC Oh, you already saw Brimar's rig, in this section, that's bigger than a 250 and one sweet ride.

@ Ryan, check the swap section, from Nov. If you don't mind a 2002 Chevy 2500, it looks good, twice as nice as the RR truck and is also priced nicely at $3750 and IMO close enough, in Grand Rapids.

good luck,
D.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Waiting for a text reply on the neighbors bed.

here is an old ferd on CL

http://waterloo.craigslist.org/cto/3544706627.html


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw that orange beast in my search on cl, a little older than i want. That chevy in the swap section is probably nice, but I will never own a chevy.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

He is firm at $1700 that's what he said he has into it.

Cole


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for checking


----------

